# JOINED TTOC - CANT REMEMBER MY NUMBER!!!!



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Joined TTOC at ACE on monday & wrote my Membership number on the back off the ttoc sticker - then went to put sticker on car & threw the backing away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doh!!!!

Could nem or wallsendmag (sorry there the only 2 i know at the minute) please send it to me by e-mail or pm. Thx.

Also please could you ammend my address as it should be BEDFORD (not bedfoed??)  . Thx again.

SAV..


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

pm wallsendmag and he willsend you the sig that contains your number 

or you can have the italy trip sig instead


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That would be 01681


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> That would be 01681


Thankyou wallsendmag,

now just got to work out how to put the iTTalia logo on????

Sav..


----------

